# Delicious 11 Roses



## rubrown (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice.

what is it?


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

*Delicious 11 Roses*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2021)

I have been in the sauce again


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2021)

Potheads


----------



## rubrown (Jun 17, 2021)

Marijuana Memory...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2021)

hey rub , is that a photo of you in your avatar?


----------



## rubrown (Jun 18, 2021)

That's my Dad.


----------



## rubrown (Jun 19, 2021)




----------

